# Texan-on-Wizard Violence



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

Dude. Last week, I posted a innocent question about the availability of Drew Estate Factory Smoke Maduros, since they were sold out in all of the places I'd looked. Silly, silly, me, forgetting the first rule of the forums: THERE IS NO INNOCENT QUESTION!

Fast forward to today--a small, unsuspecting yellow envelope shows up in my mailbox, postmarked Texas. Our resident bomber, Mr. @TexaSmoke, had warned me it was coming, and that it was just a sample of the Factory Smokes, along with "a few friends." Not knowing which friends had hitched a ride, I put on my bomb disposal gear and carefully opened it.

Well, here's what I found inside:









So, obviously, this is a quality smackdown, but here's the thing. Two of these (the añejo and the Hemingway maduro) were at the _very top_ of my to-try list. Like, if I'd gone to the local B&M and gotten two cigars I haven't tried, these would've been the two.

I'm excited about the Cain, too, and the Undercrown is my current favorite maduro. And, of course, he set me up with a nice little bundle of the Factory Smokes that started the whole thing.

What's more, he scribbled a note on the interior packaging, which included a Gandalf quote!









I mean, how's that for attention to detail? 

So thanks, man, from a developing maduro lover to a clearly established one. It's truly appreciated, and I can't wait to give these a try!


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Haha. Nice work T.
There's some good stuff there.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice hit!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Boom!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Those are some of my most often smoked maduros that are fairly easy to acquire and won't break the bank. I hope they serve you well.
Health and happiness. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

BTW, the Anejo has over a year on it....and those bad boys just get better and better with time. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> BTW, the Anejo has over a year on it....and those bad boys just get better and better with time.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Excellent! I'm gonna give it a rest at least until the fall. We'll see if it lasts longer than that! I've heard _very_ good things about them.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice hit @TexaSmoke! Way to show the Grey one around. Btw @greypilgrim, not sure how much Vitamin N you're used to, but those Cain's can pack a punch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

A mystic smoke bomb!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Good hit Tyson.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice hit @TexaSmoke those two AF are two of my favorite Maduros!


----------



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

Very nice

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------

